# Jura J5 to espresso world



## steveH07 (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi all,

I currently have a Jura Impressa J5 but I am looking to venture into the semi automatic world.

I have my eyes on a pre 2015 Gaggia Classic and Eureka grinder but that isn't set, just what I have read from this forum.

I like the Gaggia because it looks easy to upgrade and service but as for grinders its a stab in the dark. The MBK feld 47 looks good if you can get one right now.

Any help appreciated,

Steve.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@steveH07Welcome to the forum...theres all sorts of choices depending on your budget. Classifieds is a great place to find what you want.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/classifieds/


----------

